# Droid 2 Won't Lock Screen



## Titanium Lion (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello all,

So I have a Droid 2 and something odd has happened. After I got the new OS update everything was great; I love the new sleep feature. However, a few days ago my phone was starting to die so I put it to sleep with ~ 5% battery left. I hooked it up to my car charger and let it get to ~ 20% before I took it off of sleep mode. Ever since then, when I hit the lock button the screen will shut off and everything, but when I wake it, I don't have to swipe it to unlock it anymore. The locked screen will flash up for a quarter second and then it will instantly go to the home screen. The only way I can remedy this is by either putting a password on it or the pattern lock.

Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------

